# Download Latest Malwarebytes mbam rules definitions



## WITechDrs (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone know about a place I can trust to download the latest rules of Malwarebytes definitions?

They use to be a link to download them just below the Malwarebytes download link on Malwarebytes site. however they seem to not show that link anymore?

Any Ideas??

Thanks


----------

